# Smurf Village Build :)



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi All,

I recently finished my "Smurf Village Build" and wanted to share a few pics 

Its done in a 24x18x18. Has egg crate false bottom. It has a pond, which is currently leaking as well. The build started with a water fall in the back but after consideration, it took up too much floor space and was chucked from the plan.


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

Different views.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

You will definitely want to watch that Gargamel for signs of aggression...


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

put some azureus in there!!!


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

no, no! It's Azreal


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

are those figures attached to anything or are they going to be knocked down everyday


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

Haha, I'm hoping whatever goes in there keeps Gargamel under control.

They are siliconed to the foam underneath. Technically they could be knocked down but hopefully they setup well and won't be a problem.

I've got a couple of options of what to put in there, have a pair of orange terribilis ready for a new tank, possibly some of the new l. williamsi blue geckos I just got...then again, I may need some new frogs all together!


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

sdlyager said:


> Haha, I'm hoping whatever goes in there keeps Gargamel under control.
> 
> They are siliconed to the foam underneath. Technically they could be knocked down but hopefully they setup well and won't be a problem.
> 
> I've got a couple of options of what to put in there, have a pair of orange terribilis ready for a new tank, possibly some of the new l. williamsi blue geckos I just got...then again, I may need some new frogs all together!


New frogs are always a great option, how big is that tank? 18 cube?


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

Its an exo 24x18x18


----------



## calz (Feb 18, 2013)

You know the smurfs are based around the KKK right?


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

calz said:


> You know the smurfs are based around the KKK right?


yea... and we never landed on the moon, 9/11 was an inside job, the matrix is real, hitler's brain is being kept alive in a jar, walt disney is frozen, oh and that family guy episode predicted the boston bombings.

anyway, back to something not completely stupid... I think you should put your Azureus in there. 


(PS... if you for some reason believe that any of those things I pointed out as fake are real, please feel free to take it up with someone else who actually cares and not derail this thread)


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

calz said:


> You know the smurfs are based around the KKK right?


Um, no. Seriously?


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

My smurfs are good.


----------



## polishpower (Dec 25, 2012)

Looks good how did you do the upper tier. Just egg crate and great stuff?


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

polishpower said:


> Looks good how did you do the upper tier. Just egg crate and great stuff?


Yep, it was egg crate and great stuff.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Good to see some more creative builds 

have you considered cutting some cork board or something to create a background on your exposed back glass? Maybe adding some mounted plants.

Also you could put something on the exposed back glass under the ledge. More cork, or a bushy plant..something

That is what I'd do, but if you like it how it is...roll with it


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

calz said:


> You know the smurfs are based around the KKK right?


Not Sure where you get that, they are Socialist. 

Sure, they look blue, but are the Smurfs closet Reds? - Washington Times

Communist Smurfs : Smurf Socialism - BlueBuddies.com


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Not sure what is up with the youtube link. Here is a great essay:
Socio-Political Themes in the Smurfs | J Marc Schmidt | Article/Story/Poem/Essay | Red Room

ANd I would go with D. t. azureus. Nothing screams Smurf than them...or some nice red pumilio.


----------



## calz (Feb 18, 2013)

carola1155 said:


> yea... and we never landed on the moon


Probably. 


Btw, I like the viv.


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys. I will probably give it some time to see how the plants I have now take over. There are some airplants that obviously won't get much bigger if any but I kind of liked the open concept of "forest floor".

I will need to add a few more hides and such, I have small coco huts that blend in pretty well. I may even make some more clay "smurf huts" once I see how they do under the humidity. They all have been sealed etc, but still need to make sure they don't turn color etc.

As for inhabitants....I may do another pair of azureus in there.


----------

